# Kreml shampoo



## Zeppelyn (Oct 27, 2011)

I got this at a yardsale with a few other little bottles.. I'm an amateur collector by the way. I just wanted to know if anyone knew anything about it? How old is it? I couldn't find one like it searching quickly online.You can see there's still shampoo in i.. smells pretty good haha. (my ferret thinks so too)


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 27, 2011)

I've got ferrets too, but mine likes coins better[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd say 1930's. I doubt it's very valuable, being a newer ABM bottle anyway.

 Cool ferret! What's his name? Let's see some more pictures...


----------



## Zeppelyn (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I'd say 1930's. I doubt it's very valuable, being a newer ABM bottle anyway.
> 
> Cool ferret! What's his name? Let's see some more pictures...


 
  Really? I didn't even think it was that old, heh. I don't care about value though, I was just curious.




 The first ferret was Roxie, and this is my other one, Zoey. You can see she's missing a fang.. she's old.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 27, 2011)

How old is yours? I've got Curly (left, 7-8 years old, adopted a few months ago) and Zinger (right, 1 year 2 months old, born August 29, 2010) Both are Marshall's ferrets.


----------



## Zeppelyn (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly, I got them secondhand from people that were basically neglecting them. I've had them for a few years now. I couldn't make a good estimate, but I know that the white one is much older than the brown one.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 27, 2011)

I consider the older one "adopted", but I actually got it from someone who was seriously neglecting it. It's cage was never cleaned and it was COVERED in poo when I got it. It was lucky to have water and food and even to come out of its small cage. I couldn't believe how mistreated it was. It's also got that ferret tail tumor too, but I know that is very common in older ferrets. But now Curly has been here for a few months and it has seriously improved and can actually play and move around for more than 10 minutes, maybe half an hour now. It eats like a pig though, at least a bowl a day.[] Hope your ferrets do good and don't like your bottles too much to where they break them.[] I do like that bottle too, and forgot to add that there was a bunch of 1940s ads on ebay and all over the internet.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello Ms. Zeppelyn,

 Thought you might get a kick out of some of the old Kreml advertisements:


----------



## Zeppelyn (Oct 28, 2011)

That's sad. When I got them the younger one (Roxie) was very skinny and had a nearly hairless tail, but the fur grew back after a while of better care. I assumed it was from malnutrition? I think she's very small for an adult ferret, even a female. And don't worry, they're in a spot they can't reach. 

 And surfaceone, nice ads haha. Those are pretty much the only thing I saw when I searched, but I didn't know if they were from the same bottle I had or earlier/younger.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 28, 2011)

Nothing is safe when ferrets get this look in their eye, and this was not a photoshopped photo, just a weird combination of lighting, flash on, etc.[][][][]


----------



## madman (Oct 28, 2011)

ferrets! the kremel bottle is cool with the label, dug plenty in 30s dumps never seen the lable


----------



## Gromit0299 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ahhh, I miss having ferrets.  No time anymore with kiddos, and the smell would drive me crazy now, but they are such great animals.  At one point, I had six.


----------

